# Is Ardas Offered To Shri Guru Granth Sahib, Or To God?



## jasbirkaleka (Nov 7, 2008)

Please could someone explain that why we offer Ardas and to whom is it offered, God or ShriGuru Granth Sahib ?


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ardas is done to the True Guru. Here are some references about True Guru from SGGS:-

ਬਾਣੀ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਹੈ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਵਿਚਿ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਸਾਰੇ  ॥ 
बाणी गुरू गुरू है बाणी विचि बाणी अम्रितु सारे ॥ 
Baṇī gurū gurū hai baṇī vicẖ baṇī amriṯ sāre. 
The Word, the Bani is Guru, and Guru is the Bani. Within the Bani, the Ambrosial Nectar is contained. 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਕਹੈ  ਸੇਵਕੁ  ਜਨੁ  ਮਾਨੈ  ਪਰਤਖਿ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਨਿਸਤਾਰੇ  ॥੫॥ 
गुरु बाणी कहै सेवकु जनु मानै परतखि गुरू निसतारे ॥५॥ 
Gur baṇī kahai sevak jan mānai parṯakẖ gurū nisṯāre. ||5|| 
If His humble servant believes, and acts according to the Words of the Guru's Bani, then the Guru, in person, emancipates him. ||5|| 

Now, do you want to know what is Bani ?

ਅਨਹਤ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਜਾਣੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਭੋਗੋ  ॥ 
अनहत बाणी गुर सबदि जाणी हरि नामु हरि रसु भोगो ॥ 
Anhaṯ baṇī gur sabaḏ jāṇī har nām har ras bẖogo. 
I have come to know the unstruck sound current and the Word of the Guru's Shabad; I enjoy the sublime essence of the Lord, the Lord's Name. 

ਕਹੈ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਆਪਿ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਕਰਣ  ਕਾਰਣ  ਜੋਗੋ  ॥੩੪॥ 
कहै नानकु प्रभु आपि मिलिआ करण कारण जोगो ॥३४॥ 
Kahai Nānak parabẖ āp mili▫ā karaṇ kāraṇ jogo. ||34|| 
Says Nanak, God Himself has met me; He is the Doer, the Cause of causes. ||34||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 7, 2008)

ਮੇਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਬੈਠਾ  ਵੇਖੈ  ॥ 
मेरा प्रभु अंतरि बैठा वेखै ॥ 
Merā parabẖ anṯar baiṯẖā vekẖai. 
My God sits deep within the self; He watches over us. 

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦੀ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਸੋਈ  ਜਨੁ  ਲੇਖੈ  ॥ 
गुर परसादी मिलै सोई जनु लेखै ॥ 
Gur parsādī milai so▫ī jan lekẖai. 
Those who meet the Lord, by Guru's Grace, are acceptable.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 7, 2008)

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਕੋਟਿ  ਬਿਘਨ  ਹਿਰੇ  ਖਿਨ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
कोटि बिघन हिरे खिन माहि ॥ 
Kot bigẖan hire kẖin māhi. 
Millions of obstacles are removed in an instant, 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਥਾ  ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਸੁਨਾਹਿ  ॥੧॥ 
हरि हरि कथा साधसंगि सुनाहि ॥१॥ 
Har har kathā sāḏẖsang sunāhi. ||1|| 
for those who listen to the Sermon of the Lord, Har, Har, in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||1|| 

ਪੀਵਤ  ਰਾਮ  ਰਸੁ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਗੁਣ  ਜਾਸੁ  ॥ 
पीवत राम रसु अम्रित गुण जासु ॥ 
Pīvaṯ rām ras amriṯ guṇ jās. 
They drink in the sublime essence of the Lord's Name, the Ambrosial Elixir. 

ਜਪਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਚਰਣ  ਮਿਟੀ  ਖੁਧਿ  ਤਾਸੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जपि हरि चरण मिटी खुधि तासु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jap har cẖaraṇ mitī kẖuḏẖ ṯās. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Meditating on the Lord's Feet, hunger is taken away. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਰਬ  ਕਲਿਆਣ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਹਜ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ॥ 
सरब कलिआण सुख सहज निधान ॥ 
Sarab kali▫āṇ sukẖ sahj niḏẖān. 
The treasure of all happiness, celestial peace and poise, 

ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਵਸਹਿ  ਭਗਵਾਨ  ॥੨॥ 
जा कै रिदै वसहि भगवान ॥२॥ 
Jā kai riḏai vasėh bẖagvān. ||2|| 
are obtained by those, whose hearts are filled with the Lord God. ||2|| 

ਅਉਖਧ  ਮੰਤ੍ਰ  ਤੰਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਛਾਰੁ  ॥ 
अउखध मंत्र तंत सभि छारु ॥ 
A▫ukẖaḏẖ manṯar ṯanṯ sabẖ cẖẖār. 
All medicines and remedies, mantras and tantras are nothing more than ashes. 

ਕਰਣੈਹਾਰੁ  ਰਿਦੇ  ਮਹਿ  ਧਾਰੁ  ॥੩॥ 
करणैहारु रिदे महि धारु ॥३॥ 
Karṇaihār riḏe mėh ḏẖār. ||3|| 
Enshrine the Creator Lord within your heart. ||3|| 

ਤਜਿ  ਸਭਿ  ਭਰਮ  ਭਜਿਓ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ॥ 
तजि सभि भरम भजिओ पारब्रहमु ॥ 
Ŧaj sabẖ bẖaram bẖaji▫o pārbarahm. 
Renounce all your doubts, and vibrate upon the Supreme Lord God. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਅਟਲ  ਇਹੁ  ਧਰਮੁ  ॥੪॥੮੦॥੧੪੯॥ 
कहु नानक अटल इहु धरमु ॥४॥८०॥१४९॥ 
Kaho Nānak atal ih ḏẖaram. ||4||80||149|| 
Says Nanak, this path of Dharma is eternal and unchanging. ||4||80||149||


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 7, 2008)

jasbirkaleka said:


> Please could someone explain that why we offer Ardas and to whom is it offered, God or ShriGuru Granth Sahib ?


Why is Ardar offered? For our own satisfaction.
To whom its offered? To God.


----------



## pk70 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Satguru on Ardaas*

*ਪੰਨਾ 91, ਸਤਰ 6**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=91&punjabi=t&id=3656#l3656
**ਕੀਤਾ* *ਲੋੜੀਐ ਕੰਮੁ ਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਪਹਿ ਆਖੀਐ **॥
**कीता लोड़ीऐ कमु सु हरि पहि आखीऐ ॥
**Kī**ṯ**ā lo**ṛ**ī▫ai kamm so har pėh āk**ẖ**ī▫ai.
**Whatever work you wish to accomplish-tell it to the Lord.
**ਮਃ **4 *
*ਸਤੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ **॥ 
**सतु संतोखु होवै अरदासि ॥ 
**Saṯ sanṯokẖ hovai arḏās. 
**If a prayer is offered with truth and contentment, 

**ਤਾ ਸੁਣਿ ਸਦਿ ਬਹਾਲੇ ਪਾਸਿ **॥**੧**॥ (SGGS 878)
**ता सुणि सदि बहाले पासि ॥१॥ 
**Ŧā suṇ saḏ bahāle pās. ||1|| 
**the Lord will hear it, and call him in to sit by Him. ||1||*
*ਪੰਨਾ 207, ਸਤਰ 10**http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=207&punjabi=t&id=8963#l8963
**ਸੋਈ ਹੋਆ ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਣਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕਿਨ ਹੀ* *ਕੀਤਾ* *॥
**सोई होआ जो तिसु भाणा अवरु न किन ही कीता ॥
**So▫ī ho▫ā jo **ṯ**is b**ẖ**ā**ṇ**ā avar na kin hī kī**ṯ**ā.
**That which pleases His Will has come to pass; no one else can do anything.
**ਮਃ **5 *


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 8, 2008)

ਅਵਲਿ  ਸਿਫਤਿ  ਦੂਜੀ  ਸਾਬੂਰੀ  ॥ 
अवलि सिफति दूजी साबूरी ॥ 
Aval sifaṯ ḏūjī sābūrī. 
First, is the Lord's Praise; second, contentment; 

ਤੀਜੈ  ਹਲੇਮੀ  ਚਉਥੈ  ਖੈਰੀ  ॥ 
तीजै हलेमी चउथै खैरी ॥ 
Ŧījai halemī cẖa▫uthai kẖairī. 
third, humility, and fourth, giving to charities. 

ਪੰਜਵੈ  ਪੰਜੇ  ਇਕਤੁ  ਮੁਕਾਮੈ  ਏਹਿ  ਪੰਜਿ  ਵਖਤ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਅਪਰਪਰਾ  ॥੯॥ 
पंजवै पंजे इकतु मुकामै एहि पंजि वखत तेरे अपरपरा ॥९॥ 
Punjvai panje ikaṯ mukāmai ehi panj vakẖaṯ ṯere aparparā. ||9|| 
Fifth is to hold one's desires in restraint. These are the five most sublime daily prayers. ||9|| 

ਸਗਲੀ  ਜਾਨਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਮਉਦੀਫਾ  ॥ 
सगली जानि करहु मउदीफा ॥ 
Saglī jān karahu ma▫uḏīfā. 
Let your daily worship be the knowledge that God is everywhere.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Page 1320, Line 7
ਧਰਮੁ ਅਰਥੁ ਸਭੁ ਕਾਮੁ ਮੋਖੁ ਹੈ ਜਨ ਪੀਛੈ ਲਗਿ ਫਿਰਥਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
धरमु अरथु सभु कामु मोखु है जन पीछै लगि फिरथई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Ḏẖaram arath sabẖ kām mokẖ hai jan pīcẖẖai lag firtha▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Righteousness and Dharmic faith, success and prosperity, pleasure, the fulfillment of desires and liberation - all follow the humble servant of the Lord like a shadow. ||1||Pause||
*Guru Ram Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## singhbj (Nov 9, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

ਗੋਂਡ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
गोंड महला ५ ॥ 
Gond mėhlā 5. 
Gond, Fifth Mehl: 

ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਕਰਿ ਮਨ ਮੋਰ ॥ 
गुरू गुरू गुरु करि मन मोर ॥ 
Gurū gurū gur kar man mor. 
Chant Guru, Guru, Guru, O my mind. 

ਗੁਰੂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਹੋਰ ॥ 
गुरू बिना मै नाही होर ॥ 
Gurū binā mai nāhī hor. 
I have no other than the Guru. 

ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਟੇਕ ਰਹਹੁ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤਿ ॥ 
गुर की टेक रहहु दिनु राति ॥ 
Gur kī tek rahhu ḏin rāṯ. 
I lean upon the Support of the Guru, day and night. 

ਜਾ ਕੀ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਮੇਟੈ ਦਾਤਿ ॥੧॥ 
जा की कोइ न मेटै दाति ॥१॥ 
Jā kī ko▫e na metai ḏāṯ. ||1|| 
No one can decrease His bounty. ||1|| 

ਗੁਰੁ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਏਕੋ ਜਾਣੁ ॥ 
गुरु परमेसरु एको जाणु ॥ 
Gur parmesar eko jāṇ. 
Know that the Guru and the Transcendent Lord are One. 

ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
जो तिसु भावै सो परवाणु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jo ṯis bẖāvai so parvāṇ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Whatever pleases Him is acceptable and approved. ||1||Pause|| 

ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣੀ ਜਾ ਕਾ ਮਨੁ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ 
गुर चरणी जा का मनु लागै ॥ 
Gur cẖarṇī jā kā man lāgai. 
One whose mind is attached to the Guru's feet - 

ਦੂਖੁ ਦਰਦੁ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਭਾਗੈ ॥ 
दूखु दरदु भ्रमु ता का भागै ॥ 
Ḏūkẖ ḏaraḏ bẖaram ṯā kā bẖāgai. 
his pains, sufferings and doubts run away. 

ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਪਾਏ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
गुर की सेवा पाए मानु ॥ 
Gur kī sevā pā▫e mān. 
Serving the Guru, honor is obtained. 

ਗੁਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਸਦਾ ਕੁਰਬਾਨੁ ॥੨॥ 
गुर ऊपरि सदा कुरबानु ॥२॥ 
Gur ūpar saḏā kurbān. ||2|| 
I am forever a sacrifice to the Guru. ||2|| 

ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਨਿਹਾਲ ॥ 
गुर का दरसनु देखि निहाल ॥ 
Gur kā ḏarsan ḏekẖ nihāl. 
Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Guru's Darshan, I am exalted. 

ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਕੀ ਪੂਰਨ ਘਾਲ ॥ 
गुर के सेवक की पूरन घाल ॥ 
Gur ke sevak kī pūran gẖāl. 
The work of the Guru's servant is perfect. 

ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਕਉ ਦੁਖੁ ਨ ਬਿਆਪੈ ॥ 
गुर के सेवक कउ दुखु न बिआपै ॥ 
Gur ke sevak ka▫o ḏukẖ na bi▫āpai. 
Pain does not afflict the Guru's servant. 

ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਦਹ ਦਿਸਿ ਜਾਪੈ ॥੩॥ 
गुर का सेवकु दह दिसि जापै ॥३॥ 
Gur kā sevak ḏah ḏis jāpai. ||3|| 
The Guru's servant is famous in the ten directions. ||3|| 

ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਮਹਿਮਾ ਕਥਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
गुर की महिमा कथनु न जाइ ॥ 
Gur kī mahimā kathan na jā▫e. 
The Guru's glory cannot be described. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
पारब्रहमु गुरु रहिआ समाइ ॥ 
Pārbarahm gur rahi▫ā samā▫e. 
The Guru remains absorbed in the Supreme Lord God. 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਪੂਰੇ ਭਾਗ ॥ 
कहु नानक जा के पूरे भाग ॥ 
Kaho Nānak jā ke pūre bẖāg. 
Says Nanak, one who is blessed with perfect destiny - 

ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣੀ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਮਨੁ ਲਾਗ ॥੪॥੬॥੮॥ 
गुर चरणी ता का मनु लाग ॥४॥६॥८॥ 
Gur cẖarṇī ṯā kā man lāg. ||4||6||8|| 
his mind is attached to the Guru's feet. ||4||6||8|| 

Source: Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies,but my simple question was, is ardas offered to guru granth sahib or to god ?


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 28, 2009)

The Sat Guru


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting question.

I want to thank all the Seekers, Scholars who have pitched in here to show us the glimpse of Ardaas from SGGS.

I asked the following sometimes ago in another forum which I would like to share with all of you:

Sadh Sangat,

We are all aware that Ardaas plays a very important part in our Sikhi
way of life.I have always been puzzled by Ardaas that we
do today.The word Ardaas is found 303 times in SGGS, thanks to the Gurbani
search engine.However we all know that the contents of the Ardaas we
use today are NOT the same of how/what our Gurus did.

Does anyone have any idea what kind of Ardaas Guru Nanak did and then
how it was evolved with all other nine Gurus who followed him?

Some contents of the Ardaas we do today [do not] seem [to be in line with]
Gurmat.

Input from all would be appreciated.

Tejwant Singh

PS:There is another interesting article  by Baldev Singh ji regarding Ardaas which was  posted here sometimes ago. I am posting the thread number below. Let us revive this and share our facets of this beautiful diamond called Gurbani with each other.

http://www.sikhism.us/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/14629-ardas-sikh-congregational-prayer.html


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 28, 2009)

Guru Arjun Ji Sahib is very clear to WHOM we offer ARDASS.

"TU THAKUR......TUM PEH ARDASS....  herte is a site for the MP3 version of this beautiful ARDASS.
*GurmatChanan.com - Tu Thakur Tum Peh Ardas .mp3*

           Artist:  GurmatChanan.com      Song:  Tu Thakur Tum Peh Ardas      Album:  Annual Gurmat Sangeet Darbar, Chicago      Year:  -      Genre:  -      Duration:  00:07:04      Bitrate:  128 Kbps      Frequency:  -      Downloads:  51      Format:  Mp3 file      This mp3 file was found at:  keertan.gurmatchanan.com


----------



## Harpreet_Singh_ (Feb 28, 2009)

jasbirkaleka said:


> Thanks for all the replies,but my simple question was, is ardas offered to guru granth sahib or to god ?


Is there any distinction? Shri Guru Granth Sahib is the Lord Himself. "Waho Waho Bani Nirankar Hai".


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 1, 2009)

Jasbir ji..
Bhagat Singh has answered your question *EXACTLY* as you required on this same page !!!
Did you miss it or ??

To recap..Ardass is offered by US..for our *own satisfaction*. AND YES ardass is offered to GOD and GOD ONLY. ( SIKHS). I am not sure about other religions.

God is all powerful..JANNEE JAAN..all KNOWING. He DOESNT 'need" US to tell HIM what we wnat/desire/need..BUT we are SO full of HAUMAII that we NEED to tell Him exactly what we WANT..and LOUDLY too. In addition we want all the sangat to HEAR EXACTLY what we PAID the Granthi....Langgar bill etc etc came to and how rich we are...and at the very end we MOCK HIM by saying..You are Janneee Jaan..HO GOD...are YOU listening GOD ??

.
Thus an ardass can be said in any place/condition/situation/whatever...it can be said lying down..swimming.. ( drowning ???) ....walking....cycling..skiing..while the plane is crashing....in the maternity ward...while awaiting birth..or dying in the oncology ward..ANYWHERE and ANYTIME...and Facing in any direction...yes even upside down in Space.

Hope this answers or is satisfactory. The problem with the Internet and Forums is...there is SO MUCH INFORMATION....soemtimes soemone like you requires just a "YES" "NO" answer..and posters flood the Pages with hundreds of shabds etc...no body is to be blamed....because then others cna learn something else...and the World goes round.....he he he...:welcome:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 1, 2009)

Harpreet_Singh_ said:


> Is there any distinction? Shri Guru Granth Sahib is the Lord Himself. "Waho Waho Bani Nirankar Hai".




Harpreet Ji..
Gurfateh.

NO..not really.

But then the next dhuchhar question will be..What ?? so a "book" is GOD ?? How ??
IF ardass is to GOD..then why face the SGGS ?? etc etc etc... dhuchars can go on and on..IF GOD is everywhere..then why dont we pray with our backs to the SGGS ??..why cant we offer ardass near the shoe racks..in the car park ?? You get my drift ??. I have already gone down this path....for the past 50 years....

Those among us who have studied the SGGS and Gurbani...offer ardass FACING the SGGS because we LOVE and HONOUR the GURU...no one catches us by our necks and forces us to do that..we can WALK OUT anytime we like..OR NOT even go up to the Darbar sahib if we dotn like it....we all have a choice..a FREE CHOICE. Heck even a ordinary friend deserves that we look at him while he is speaking...when we can if we wish turn our BACK to him and still listen ?? The SGGS is a repository of the Life time experiences of Bhagts, Gurus, Holy Men of God..the RECIPE for a Successful LIFE and reunion with our Creator...why wouldnt anyone want to Face SGGS..while talking with the Creator..GOD.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 1, 2009)

VaheguruSeekr said:


> Interesting question.
> 
> I want to thank all the Seekers, Scholars who have pitched in here to show us the glimpse of Ardaas from SGGS.
> 
> ...



Tejwant Ji.
Gurfateh.

You have raised many pertinent points.
Ardass is in SGGS 303 times....shows this is a very important aspect of Gurmatt and Gurmatt Rehnni..everyday life of a Gursikh.

1. Each "Ardass Shabad" in the SGGS is simply a prayer to the ALmighty Creator.. and the Vast majority of these shabds are..... of THANKS.... SHUKRANA...by the HUMBLE GURUS...a lesson in humility we should emulate....

In contrast our typical ardass in the Gurdwara is mostly of REQUESTS....some one wants a son..another wants to pass his exam...one wants to win his court case..another wnats success at the Tender Exercise...a lot want Good Health....some more want a lot of wealth...and the LIST of demands/wants/requests/ attached to the snangtee ardass is so boring and long....people begin to look here and there wondering when its all going to finally end...and then begins the long boring list of "donations" the 1.25 becomes BEAANT MAYA ( Uncountable amount !!...even if the Decimal point is removed..the amount is hardly "uncountable !!!)..the gentleman who paid for the marble tiles..the lady who paid for all the atta for the langgar...the Krorpatee who sponsored the renovation of the toilets...etc etc etc.....and the gentleman who ostensibly "donated" the UNCOUNTABLY HUGE AMOUNT of 1.25 wants the GURU to give him in return KHAZANNEH BHARPOOR KARNEH..Fill his treasure chests/saftey boxes and bank accounts to overflowing !!! in other words he bought a Lottery Ticket for 1.25 which promises a payout of MILLIONS..and He wants GURU to remember that !! and PAY UP...or else..( I wont donate the 1.25 anymore ??) .

2. Secondly even in the wording sense... the ARDASS that we use today is very very different from the Ardass shown in the SGGS. It begisn with the word Bhaugati...which is stretched to mean CREATOR..when in the SGGS the word BHAGAUTI is different.
This ardass is more of a "HISTORY" of the SIKH NATION...names of the Sikh gurus... HERE I would like to point out that the Firts pauree of the Ardass is a superb poem that EXHIBITS the Das GURU - ONE JYOT Principle very clearly and simply. The WORD "GURU" is attached ONLY to the FIRST GURU - NANAK...then the Word "GUR" is used as a LINK..between  GURU NANAK....and the following.....Angad ....( GUR TE ).....Amardass..Ramdass..and so on. None of the GURUS is then addressed as GURU. This means that AAD GURU..is GURU NANAK..who then passed on His GURGADEE JYOT to Angad..to Amardass..to Ramdass..Arjun..Hargobind..Har rai..Har Kishan and Teg bahadur...The Name of Guru Gobind Singh ji is put in by the Panth. This is a MAJOR point in GURMATT PHILOSOPHY.
A lot of people get offended that the word "GURU" is not attached to the second guru onwards..and some DO attach it by saying..GURU TEG BAHADUR Simreeah..on their OWN - which is WRONG. Some are offended that the names of the Gurus are not "complete"..no "DEV" after Arjun..for example ( that might be proof that the word dev is not really attached to either Guru Angad Ji or Guru arjun Ji as well)
But whats clear is that the ardass we do today as part of the Nitnem is man made by the Panth and is a microcosm of our History. Its one sure fire way of having a improptu HISTORY LESSON everytime an ocassion for ardass arises....thus OUR Glorious HISTORY can never be forgotten even for a Day.:welcome:


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Mar 1, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji,                                                                                            Gurfateh.                                                                                                                           I completely agree with you that Ardas is and it should be offered only to God. But I fail to understand why we mention the offerings made of ;pushaks"or "rumalas" and     "be-ant maya" in our Ardas. Is it not adressed to Guru Granth Sahib and is it not idol-worshop?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 1, 2009)

jasbirkaleka said:


> Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji,                                                                                            Gurfateh.                                                                                                                           I completely agree with you that Ardas is and it should be offered only to God. But I fail to understand why we mention the offerings made of ;pushaks"or "rumalas" and     "be-ant maya" in our Ardas. Is it not adressed to Guru Granth Sahib and is it not idol-worshop?



Jasbir Ji,
Gurfateh.

YES you are right. And if you read my mail to tejwant Ji above you will s ee i have addressed this part of our "sangtee ardass". Its Boring and *self-gratifying* to say the least. ( Why do i say SELF GRATIFYING ? Because I have solid Personal Proof - EACH Person who "donated" is JUST CONCENTRATING on the exact MOMENT when the ardassiah ..... Mentions HIS/HER NAME..exact TITLE....like Subedaar/Holdaar//and PIND/Jaat/Git etc etc and what he donated. A tiny "miss" or mix up...and the person concernd will Corner the Granthi at the end of the programme and say...OI Bhai..what happeend..cant you READ properly or what..you screwed up big time because you didnt say my name properly...or soemthing like that...being a son of an ex-granthi and in the company of granthis most of the time...I know this very well and has happend hundreds of times...Any missing out of a Gurus name..or other parts of the ardass..or other names..NOT a PEEP from anyone ?? WAH..ONLY MY NAME MATTERS !!!:welcome:
Worse there are ocassions when the Gurbani Shabad...Prem patola...DHakkan ku Patt MERI...is also read out by the ardassiah when the rumallah is presented to SGGS...as IF SGGS is saying..OH SIKHO..THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for giving me this piece of cloth..and COVERING UP MY NAKEDNESS..when this is a Gross MISREPESENTATION of the Shabads meanings... cant imagine sikhs can go lower than that...covering up the Guru/s nakedness..sheesh...and then the ardass is..Cover UP OUR nakedness in the Hereafter BECAUSE we covered up YOURS in this world ???


----------



## Hardip Singh (May 1, 2009)

jasbirkaleka said:


> Thanks for all the replies,but my simple question was, is ardas offered to guru granth sahib or to god ?


 
Dear Jasbir Singh jee,

Ardass is only offered to the Almighty or God or Akalpurakh. The word literally means in Pursian language 'Arjaa-e-Dass' or prayer of the servant. Our master is the true Guru or Akalpurakh only and hence our all prayers are to HIM. Further, our Fifth Guru in Sukhmani sahib has clearly said that their is no difference between the Almighty GOD or Akalpurakh and the reverened GURU and as per the tenth Guru sahib's final eddict on the subject 'Guru Manyaoo Granth'; the Guru Granth sahib jee is our true Guru and hence no difference between SGGS jee and the GOD. I hope it should clarify the subject. Any thing else, pl do ask in the forum; some Gursikh shall be able to answer your quarry.
Regards and Guru fateh.


----------

